#  Krankenpflege >   Schmerzen im oberschenkel arzt meint ...... >

## DerSchmale

Hallo ich wurdeam 19ten 8 operiert und habe trombose spritzen bekommen, eine wurde so schlechtgestochen das ich einen riesen pflatschen (bluterguss) bekam den habe ich heute noch 1 woche später! jetzt mein problem bin jetzt wieder zu hause und brauche keine trombose spritzen mehr laut meinem arzt! jetzt habe ich seit ca 3 tagen beim liegen im rechten oberschenkel aussen tierische schmerzen  das ich nicht pennen kann mein arzt meint auf den ersten blick es kommt von dem bluterguss! was kann das sein doch trombose? wenn ich auf den muskel drücke is es ein voll unangenehmes gefühl ! bitte kann mir einer da weiter helfen

----------


## Tess

Hallo 
Wie geht es Deinem Oberschenkel, immer noch Schmerzen? 
Hatte mal nach Thrombosespritzen 3 Wochen mit den Blutergüssen zu tun. Wenn da schon ein Arzt draufgesehen hat kann es durchaus davon kommen. 
Lg
Tess

----------


## qmzi4tanti

Hallo DerSchmale,
also inzwischen dürften der blaue Fleck und die Schmerzen an Deinem Oberschenkel Vergangenheit sein?
Wenn nicht, dann meld Dich doch noch mal hier im Forum.
Wie geht es Dir? Was wurde operiert?
L.G. Konstanze

----------

